# outlaw lfm-1 /cprt hsu vtf1 / svs pb10sd which one?



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

i need help on a sub $600 theatre sub that will fit below my coffee table ( wifes orders) h w d around 
20 x 16.5 x 24 

any thoughts on the Outlaw LFM-1 compact

HSU VTF -1

SVS PB10 NSD


which seem to fit in the space.

thanks:reading:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like a perfect fit for the PB10-NSD:daydream: BTW, Welcome to the Shack:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Your location may not be ideal, but if the wife has ordered it, so be it!

I'd go with the PB10-NSD as well.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Based strictly on reputation, another vote for the SVS.

And like Sonnie said, that's not an ideal placement -- if you give us a layout of your room, maybe we can give you a better WAF-high placement.

JCD


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Please tell us your true room volume. Length x width x height to be able to calculate cubic feet. Any big openings to other rooms? The WAF may be keeping you from achieving movie LFE playback levels of 115 dB SPL :devil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

townhome is open plan with 4 connected rooms 

kitcken 12x12 then dining room 12 x 14 with half wall 4.4 x 14 then the video area 12 x 20 then a small office 10x 7 9 foot ceiling

all rooms open except for knee wall separating the dining room from living room

all hardwoods with 2 area rugs covering 2/3 of living room 

lr has u shaped sofa and a tv cabinet .

thanks for the help


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

I bought the svs pb10 and it fit perfectly under the end table in the corner of my room. i thought it was broken at first till i figured out my receiver. first few movies were ok and i tweaked sound from the old kenwood reciever. then i played 300 the movie and wow. they have some deep bass rumbles that sounded like thunder rolling throught the neighborhood . the whole house shook and i am sure my neighbors ran for cover. Sub was only up 1/3 . awesome!!!!!!!! for the money sure beats the local circuit city stuff. wish i could talk the wife into the svs tube subs.

thanks for the input


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

tbradway said:


> I bought the svs pb10 and it fit perfectly under the end table in the corner of my room. i thought it was broken at first till i figured out my receiver. first few movies were ok and i tweaked sound from the old kenwood reciever. then i played 300 the movie and wow. they have some deep bass rumbles that sounded like thunder rolling throught the neighborhood . the whole house shook and i am sure my neighbors ran for cover. Sub was only up 1/3 . awesome!!!!!!!! for the money sure beats the local circuit city stuff. wish i could talk the wife into the svs tube subs.
> 
> thanks for the input


That's awesome! Glad to hear that you like your new toy.

JCD


----------

